# Stoeger condor o/u



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Anyone have one of these? What are your thoughts on it for a cheap shotgun for trap and sporting clays? Gander is running a sale on these shotguns. Im wondering how nice they are or if they are junk.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Total junk, they shoot but thats where it all ends. Never owned a gun that rattles like this one.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Been using mine waterfowling for over 15yrs and love it. Have/had more expensive ones but this is my primary. Like many manufacturers these days can't say anything about the new ones, many guns aren't what their earlier versions were. Never had a lick of trouble with mine. Shoulders correctly, patterns perfectly and we're on the same page, can't beat that.


----------



## KILLnGRILL (May 9, 2003)

Ive had mine for 2 years now and I love it .I beat the sh_ _ out of this thing rabbit hunting and Ive never had any probs with it.For the money I dont think you can go wrong.


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

I have owned mine for about 8-10 years now. Over under. The gun swings really well, and fits me well. I do not use the gun a whole lot because it does not have choke tubes like the newer models. No complaints from me though.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Have used one in the field and training for several years. Not what I want anymore, but it worked fine.

Now I am going to use it mainly to bang around the field training the dog, but wouldn't feel too bad about recommending it as a starter double gun for hunting. I have started shooting sporting clays weekly (in addition to my hunting) and I just want to take a step up quality wise.

I wouldn't recommend it as a trap or skeet gun, I don't think it would hold up over time if you plan on shooting alot. Save up for a better quality gun.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I have had mine for about 8-10 years now.I mainly use it for waterfowling,but do use it for other small game as well.I have not had 1 issue with mine.I have the camo o/u model.You can see mine in my photo's if you like.


----------



## my-handyman (Nov 10, 2003)

Like mine!! Paid 200.00 for the 20ga, killed alot of rabbits and broke alot of brush. For the money the gun has done everything I've ask with on problems. For the money give it a try as a starter gun- then move up


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a .410 that I use for rabbits. It does rattle but it has been reliable and shoots good. If you are looking for a value by all means, but the quality is not as good as the more expensive shotguns. If you are not stuck on an over and under I would look at an 870....


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

sixft4par said:


> I have a .410 that I use for rabbits. It does rattle but it has been reliable and shoots good. If you are looking for a value by all means, but the quality is not as good as the more expensive shotguns. If you are not stuck on an over and under I would look at an 870....


 
I think that is my problem, I hate a ratteling gun, it shoots goods, but cant get past that friggin rattle.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I cannot believe all these Stoegers are rattling,mine is tight with no rattles at all.Maybe I got lucky and just got one that was not made after lunch.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

tedshunter said:


> I cannot believe all these Stoegers are rattling,mine is tight with no rattles at all.Maybe I got lucky and just got one that was not made after lunch.


 Hold it barrel up, quickly rotate it 180 degrees and then back to barrel up, do it with firing pin locked and then unlocked, you will hear it. When I called Stoger they said it was just a charastic of the gun


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Does it affect the performance of the gun? Why would that matter if it didn't? Unless you are trying out for the Marine silent drill team or something. :lol:


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

Jlcrss, I have the condor supreme and work just fine. I don't shoot alot used to rabbit hunt with it but know a guy that shoots at our gunclub and I watched him break 50 straight shootin trap the other night.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I would not recommend a condor for regular trap & skeet work. If you are just going to use it for hunting or occasionally busting some clay pigeons, it should work just fine.

I'm not a shotgun snob, I own some expensive shotguns and I own some cheap ones. All of them work pretty well depending on what you ask them to do. My impression of the Condor is that it's heavy and bulky and the fit and finish is mediocre. This is not meant to bash Stoeger's, I own a 28 gauge Stoeger S/S that is actually a pretty nice gun for the $200 I paid for it about ten years ago.

If you are looking for a budget trap & sporting clay gun, I would try and find a Lanber. Compared to the other guns at that price point, the Mossberg, Remington Spartan (Baikal) CZ/Huglu and the Condor, the Lanber is head and shoulders above the rest. Made in Spain, it compares favorably to more expensive guns. If you want some good information on moderately priced shotguns, go to the forums at shotgun world and do some searching, there are volumes of information about the pro's and con's of each and the Lanber comes out at the top of the heap at that price point. 

http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewforum.php?f=3&sid=5cd4e785fe61bc5404079023778ae8a8


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

jlcrss said:


> Does it affect the performance of the gun? Why would that matter if it didn't? Unless you are trying out for the Marine silent drill team or something. :lol:


 Attention to detail, craftsmanship, Whether cheap, or expensive producing a quality product should be paramount. I sometimes wonder that if little details are overlooked, what does that say for over all quality. Dont get me wrong, the gun seems to shoot well, but still leaves me wondering about over all quality


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Product quality vs Corporate profits, quess which on they care about? Many mainstay guns are getting a bit "cheap" feeling. Look at all the complaints with the 870, among others.


----------

